
The Methane Detectives: On the Trail of a Global Warming Mystery - spzx
https://undark.org/article/methane-global-warming-climate-change-mystery/
======
airbreather
I raised this issue quite few times here and other places when there endless
was banging on about CO2 exclusively, plus the soot/dust issue with the
glacier melt, got called all sorts of things, climate change denier, at the
kindest.

Climate change is is not a one dimensional problem and the science has a long
way to go, based on lack of demonstrable predictions alone.

